# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Superdremer Workbook (2021)

## Superdremer

Good day fellow dreamers. This will serve as my workbook. I have not seen/done one of these in years, but I think it will help me get back on track. If youd be interested in reading about my journey come back to this post at random times. Ill be updating in the comments (or I might make separate posts Im not sure). 

Background:

Im a 20 year old male attending university. I used to practice lucid dreaming in 2014 and 2015 I got to a point where I was having about 3 lucid dreams a week. I stopped because I began having anxiety that everything was a dream. 

Come to think of it thats a pretty relaxing thought, since nothing really matters then. Unless you jump of a bridge (dont be stupid)

Current experience:

I have been back into LD for about 2 weeks now, no lucid dream yet,but I have been remembering my dreams again. I recalled 3 of my dreams this morning. I will post it below. 

Goals: 

1.) 2x lucid dreams (I am using MILD technique)
2.) speak to my subconscious 
3.) fly

Last nights dreams:

I vaguely remember the beginning of the dream,but for some reason I remember standing on a cement slab where we had done something to children. I cant remember what,but it had something to do with teaching.  I was guarding clothing on top of the slab.  There wash line that looked like mine, it was stuck into a piece of rubble (below the slab) that was slanted. I was standing on top of this big rock where the line was fed. While standing there I remember overlooking the landscape. There was muddy grass, a beige shack in the distance and an ocean behind the shack. I heard something it sounded like creaking then I realized the wash-line was collapsing. 

I shouted and some children ran out of the shack I did some parkour and rolled off the mountain landing like a superhero. The kids asked how I got down so fast and I responded be a legend or something like that. Then I ran into the shack and for some reason spoke to my aunt. I told her what was happening and she looked disappointed. She called Tom Hanks and he told her the solution, to the wash line. Then he bolted out of the shack to go fix the line. my aunt then told me Ill never be a good teacher because I couldnt be independent. I felt hurt and went to stare outside of a big window in the shack. It overlooked the beach where I saw a party going on. I looked down and I saw my high school graduation year dancing. 

I did go down to the party and I remember something disappointing happen. Either I got rejected by a girl or I was disappointed by my aunt. Someone spoke to me and told me to come down to the party. I said nah. 

Dream 2:

I was sitting in a musky room on a wooden floor. The room was empty. I had papers in front of me and I remember Joey D walking in. 

Dream 1:

This was before the main dream. I was sitting at a table in a classroom and I had a group project. I remember discussing the project with this one girl. I helped her with something then her and the guy behind me helped with something. They then started writing our project out on paper so I grabbed the paper and said Id type it out. Then she said I need to come up with questions for something. I then took screenshots of the questions. The group then stood up and left while I was taking pictures.

----------


## FryingMan

Hello Superdremer, and welcome (back?) to the DILD class!    Building good dream recall is the foundation of LD practice, so you're starting out the right way.   I find that (re-)reading ETWOLD (the LaBerge classic book on lucid dreaming) after a year or more away from it is always motivating, and I always find some new little insight that I'd either forgotten or hadn't really noticed before.   Chapters 1-3 are the most relevant IMO.   Also, feel free to check my recommended LD books in my LD Bibliography post: https://www.dreamviews.com/general-l...liography.html

What does your daily and nightly practice look like?

----------


## Superdremer

Thank you man! I will read over the recommendations. I actually just re-read A field guide to lucid dreaming.
-------------------
Dream recall has been off the charts. remembering multiple dreams a night. I find that sometimes Ill go about my day and Ill feel a strange sense of Déjà vu. Ill then have a flashback to a fragment of a dream from the previous night. 

Like this morning in the shower I remember a dream I had last night. I was showering and water kept getting into my eyes, I blinked and blinked and blinked to clear the water,but it wouldnt clear. For some reason I couldnt use my arms.

----------


## FryingMan

> Thank you man! I will read over the recommendations. I actually just re-read “A field guide to lucid dreaming”.
> -------------------
> Dream recall has been off the charts. remembering multiple dreams a night. I find that sometimes I’ll go about my day and I’ll feel a strange sense of Déjà vu. I’ll then have a flashback to a fragment of a dream from the previous night. 
> 
> Like this morning in the shower I remember a dream I had last night. I was showering and water kept getting into my eyes, I blinked and blinked and blinked to clear the water,but it wouldn’t clear. For some reason I couldn’t use my arms.



Great!   Keep up what you're doing.   It's so rewarding to have strong dream recall.   Memory is associative, I'll also frequently suddenly have a daytime experience trigger a dream memory that I'd forgotten.  Doing "free association" of typical dream signs while you're still lying in bed after waking is one great way of prying out those difficult-to-remember dreams.   Just recite a list of typical dream sign or dream themes and see if you get any "hits," that's another way to strengthen and increase recall.

----------


## Superdremer

I definitely needed to try that this morning. I did remember my dream when I woke up,but once I started moving it slipped my mind. I remember it was a very vivid nightmare.

----------


## Superdremer

First Lucid Dream! 

Yesterday during a nap I managed to have my first lucid dream (again). I lay down repeating the mantra I realize Im dreaming until I eventually fell asleep. 

I soon realized I was standing in a supermarket eating cabbage soup (it was thick,slimy and cold). I then realized oh Im dreaming. As soon as I said that I became aware of my physical body and felt its weight. The dream then faded into darkness and I woke up. 

A small victory 💪🏽

----------


## Superdremer

Been super busy recently, have been getting to bed at odd times and slacking on the reality checks, but I still remember my main dream on most nights. No more lucid dreams to report.

I practice nofap and I have noticed the further I get into this streak the more vivid dreams become. It makes recall easier.

----------

